

Speaking JavaScript: An In-Depth Guide for Programmers - jarek-foksa
http://speakingjs.com/es5/index.html

======
WoodyHanks
As someone who feels like there's a lot of hidden things in Javascript that I
am unaware of and keep coming across, this appears to be doing a good job of
covering them. It is meant for people who have prior programming
knowledge/experience and is designed to help understand javascript and its
peculiarities.

